# The Saddest movie or anime you've seen?



## Namin? (Dec 26, 2007)

*
For me it would probably have to be Elfen Lied. I just finished watching it a few minutes ago... there being 13 episodes. Even though there is alot of blood an nudity, I allowed my young sister to watch it with me and she liked it. The need to be accepted... no matter what you look like. 

So what is the saddest movie or anime you've ever seen, and why?






*


----------



## Creator (Dec 26, 2007)

Namin? said:


> *
> For me it would probably have to be Elfen Lied. I just finished watching it a few minutes ago... there being 13 episodes. Even though there is alot of blood an nudity, I allowed my young sister to watch it with me and she liked it. The need to be accepted... no matter what you look like. *



I have to agree. I could only watch one episode a day.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 26, 2007)

We have movie and anime sections, you know.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 26, 2007)

elfen lied and angel sanctuary

movie, braveheart


----------



## I (Dec 26, 2007)

War Dogs(Vietnam War documentary about dogs that used in war...)


----------



## Namin? (Dec 26, 2007)

> We have movie and anime sections, you know.



Ah... how foolish of me.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 26, 2007)

cHiBi_gOtH said:


> War Dogs(Vietnam War documentary about dogs that used in war...)



lol. Animals.


----------



## I (Dec 26, 2007)

For almost 5,000 dogs that they send in Vietnam, only 200+ of them had returned home...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 26, 2007)

Saikano made me want to kill myself.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2007)

Iron Giant had a sad ending in my opinion. Even though he robot probably came back together afterwards, it was pretty dolorous to watch him die.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 26, 2007)

The lion king . so sad I cried a few times while watching it.


----------



## Nunally (Dec 26, 2007)

If I can suggest a J-drama, I'd say One Liter of Tears.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2007)

Since Anime movies are still movies I'm going to go ahead and stick this in the theatre.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 26, 2007)

cHiBi_gOtH said:


> For almost 5,000 dogs that they send in Vietnam, only 200+ of them had returned home...



4800 dogs dead compared to 58000 humans dead.:/

Dogs fuck often anyways so losing a couple thousand dogs isn't that important imo.:/

But losing 58000 human lives is much more worst.=/


----------



## I (Dec 26, 2007)

Yellow said:


> 4800 dogs dead compared to 58000 humans dead.:/
> 
> Dogs fuck often anyways so losing a couple thousand dogs isn't that important imo.:/
> 
> But losing 58000 human lives is much more worst.=/



They said that those dogs that been killed, are the ones who saved the ass of their comrades(dog handler)... They prevent more than 10,000 casualties...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 26, 2007)

lol dogies


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2007)

I Am Legend was pretty fucking sad.  But saddest all time was probably Homeward Bound.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 26, 2007)

Old Yeller or Where the Red Fern Grows. Yeah, both of those have dogs dying.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 26, 2007)

The Green Mile

Michael Clarke Duncan's character.  Wrongly convicted for a crime he did not commit and put to death for it.  He did a lot of good, but paid with his life just for being black.


----------



## E (Dec 26, 2007)

anime - elfen lied, definetly...i found school days to be sad also....poor kotonoha (points at sig)

movie - i dont really know.....titanic ?


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2007)

Requiem for a Dream is a good start. The descent into madness was brilliantly horrific and melancholic.

Can't think of any others at the moment.


----------



## Namin? (Dec 27, 2007)

> The lion king . so sad I cried a few times while watching it.



Holy fuck how could I forget! 
When mufasa dies...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> The Green Mile
> 
> Michael Clarke Duncan's character.  Wrongly convicted for a crime he did not commit and put to death for it.  He did a lot of good, but paid with his life just for being black.



story of my life 

i don't know what the movie is called.but the saddest movie i ever seen is when this guy escaped from jail and he kidnapped this boy. and the boy grew attached to the killer and the killer treated him like a son. in the end he died


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 27, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies. Ugh, that movie was like walking through a lightless pit that just got darker and darker. It also pissed me off.  As for a non-animated movie, I would have to go with Boys Don't Cry.



Lord Yu said:


> Saikano made me want to kill myself.


I loved that series, and yes, depressing as hell, beautifully done.



Darth Judicar said:


> Old Yeller or Where the Red Fern Grows. Yeah, both of those have dogs dying.


Old Yeller! I remember how much I cried over the ending. x_x


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 27, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> i don't know what the movie is called.but the saddest movie i ever seen is when this guy escaped from jail and he kidnapped this boy. and the boy grew attached to the killer and the killer treated him like a son. in the end he died



That would be "A Perfect World" starring Kevin Costner.  I remember watching that movie a long time ago and I pretty much forgot all about it until you mentioned it.  Yeah that was sad one.  I had to wiki it since I didn't know the name of the movie, but I remember seeing the movie and that it had Kevin Costner in it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2007)

A Walk to Remember, with Mandy Moore , it gave a small tug to my emotions, which is a rarity in itself.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

autumn rush


----------



## Ida (Dec 27, 2007)

Grave of the fireflies.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

old yeller was sooooo sad


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 28, 2007)

Elfen Lied for anime
I agree Old Yeller was sad as hell.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 28, 2007)

I know that the title is pretty old already but End of Evangelion was a heavy movie psychologically. It also happens to be a sad movie with the way things were settled.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 28, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> A Walk to Remember, with Mandy Moore , it gave a small tug to my emotions, which is a rarity in itself.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 28, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies

 You need to see it if you never have.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmmmm anime would be for me...grave of the fire flies
movie... i know this sounds dumb battle royale.... the fact that i thuagh what if it happened to me would be bad... and i thaught of being on big brother as well


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 28, 2007)

The saddest movie I ever saw-Armageddon
the saddest anime-Wolf's Rain


----------



## reject28 (Dec 28, 2007)

saddest movie i've seen is probably a.i...nearly cried on that one


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Dec 28, 2007)

saddest anime is definitely elfen lied


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies was pretty sad, most saddest movie would be Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Jeff (Dec 29, 2007)

Any movie when a kid's parent dies in front of their eyes, and they are sitting there crying holding their parent's dead body.

OR Bambi.  Bambi made me cry every time I watched it to the point I stopped watching it completely and I refuse to watch it today.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 31, 2007)

Saddest anime-Gilgamesh (so good yet such a sad end)
Saddest Movie-I've seen to many sad ones to choose.....


----------



## Cair (Dec 31, 2007)

Old Yeller for sure.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2008)

For me it is Click  (amazingly) it is the only movie that made me cry .


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_Meh, Zabuza's death in Naruto made me cry.
I found that movie, AI: Artificial Intelligence sad also._


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 1, 2008)

Tara said:


> For me it is Click  (amazingly) it is the only movie that made me cry .



Well I didnt cry, but it sure as hell had me close too it. I never expected that from Click.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

_The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_

The last ten minutes was absolutely amazing.


----------



## kire (Jan 1, 2008)

one of the saddest movies I've seen was _What dreams may come_
I only ever saw it once because of the cry factor.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 1, 2008)

Well for anime i would say Grave of The Fireflies which i just saw today. It really hits you at the heart, or for me it does at least. It was just sad watchin Seita 
*Spoiler*: __ 



burn his sisters body after she dies


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember I watched Where the Red Fern Grows in class.  My teacher walked around with a box of tissues during the movie.  At the end, she (along with all the girls in the class) started crying.  Us guys, were too manly to cry.  We sniffled.


----------



## Even (Jan 2, 2008)

Grave of the Fireflies
That movie is so damn good. My sis saw it once too, and she cried for 10 minutes. 
I've also cried multiple times in Naruto...

Non-anime
The Green Mile


----------



## Slug (Jan 2, 2008)

grave of the fireflies.. hands down


----------



## Sonam Gyatso (Jan 2, 2008)

_Grave of the Fireflies_ is the most tragic, depressing film (animated or otherwise) that I have ever seen. Oh my god, I watched it two years ago and I'm getting teary just thinking about it again. 

Once you watch it, you can't _unwatch_ it! D:


----------



## infinite (Jan 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Meh, Zabuza's death in Naruto made me cry.
> I found that movie, AI: Artificial Intelligence sad also._




I totall agree,, both were verry sad.


----------



## Inuzuka Dan (Jan 2, 2008)

The saddest film I've ever seen is "My Life" with Michael Keaton.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh god sad movies XD I cried at, Bambi and The Lion King when I was younger, and I still cry at Old Yeller today. Also, A.I., Million Dollar Baby, and of course Titanic made me cry long and hard  God I love Titanic.


----------



## Twili (Jan 2, 2008)

PS I love you had me sniffling at the end I must admit.


----------



## Morwain (Jan 3, 2008)

kire said:


> one of the saddest movies I've seen was _What dreams may come_
> I only ever saw it once because of the cry factor.



That movie is so sad i saw it twice once in school, for my photo class and made a fool of myself crying in the middle of class and then I rented it and saw it again. It's so good yet so sad.


----------



## Altron (Jan 3, 2008)

The Last 5 eps of Eureka Seven, wish there really was girls in real life like Talho Yuki, Eureka,and even Anemone.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 4, 2008)

TTGL. It was sad when Kamina died.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Meh, Zabuza's death in Naruto made me cry.
> I found that movie, AI: Artificial Intelligence sad also._



I have to admit, I did cry a bit when Zabuza asked to be placed next to Haku.  It was so sad that Haku never got to see how much Zbuza cared for him/her during his/her life.


----------



## Slug (Jan 4, 2008)

its not as much of a tear jerker as gotf, but amores perros and city of god had me pretty emotional at some points


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2008)

For anime, I have to tip my hat to Full Metal Alchemist.  So many horribly sad moments, topped off with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hughes.  His daughter yelling at his funeral. 




I can't really think of what movie was the saddest for me right now.  I know there are a lot that really tugged my heart strings but no names jump to mind.  Besides Green Mile, since someone else mentioned it.  So sad.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within

It made me sad and I was crying after the movie was over.  Why?  'Cause after the movie was over I realized that I wasted 6 dollars just to watch that shit.


----------



## tammy_2328 (Jan 4, 2008)

A J-Drama called 'Orange Days' and the only movie I cried at is "The Notebook". and a Filipino drama called "A Love Story".


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

Colour Purple.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

A Scanner Darkly, sad and disturbing


----------



## Itonami (Jan 4, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin OVA's made me want to drown in blood.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

the shippuuden episode where naruto cries when he is angry with chiyo when gaara dies,

that was sad...... :'(


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 6, 2008)

Naminé said:


> *
> For me it would probably have to be Elfen Lied. I just finished watching it a few minutes ago... there being 13 episodes. Even though there is alot of blood an nudity, I allowed my young sister to watch it with me and she liked it. The need to be accepted... no matter what you look like.
> 
> So what is the saddest movie or anime you've ever seen, and why?
> ...



Agree. Only anime that made almost cry. (almost )


----------



## Boromir (Jan 21, 2008)

I came to tears a bunch of times in Naruto Part 1 (eg. Zabuza's death), in some episodes of Full Metal Alchemist, and in a couple of Bleach.

The end of Basilisk was the saddest. 

Movie... probably LotR 1, when Boromir died. Not too sure though.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 21, 2008)

*Movies*
_-La Vita é Bella (Life is Beautiful):_ In that movie life was anything but that, that movie makes me cry everytime I see it, it's just so heartbreaking >>
_-Schindler's List:_ Also a very sad movie, makes me cries too still.
_-The Lion King:_ NO!!!! MUFASA!!!!!
_-Beaches:_ Sure a chick flick, but it's also very sad.
_-Bambi:_ I was five when I saw that movie and it destroyed me ><
_-Old Yeller:_ My God that movie is so sad, I was also pretty young when I saw it...maybe that explains why I'm so protective with my pets >>

*Animes:*
_-Grave of the Fireflies:_ Sad, sad, sad...it also made me cry
_-Chrono Crussade:_ Yep, made me cry at the the end.
_-Full Metal Alchemist:_ This anime had a lot of heartbreaking moments ><
_-Elfen Lied:_ Sure, gory anime but with a sad ending.
_-Rurouni Kenshin: Seisōhen OVA:_ Dear Lord, how could they end it like that, a million light years away from the manga actual ending, it made me cry because I really though it ended like that...thanks God that I found the manga and realized that it didn't


----------



## Aideko (Jan 21, 2008)

_Flight 93_ had me crying throughout the entire film and then some afterwards. I felt miserable for the rest of the night. I don't ever want to see that movie again; it's way too depressing and heart-breaking.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 22, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist and Death Note


----------



## GeneralSummer (Jan 22, 2008)

Voices of a distant star.
Love anime's always get to me. *sniffle*


----------



## Denji (Jan 23, 2008)

The Lion King
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan
Grave of the Fireflies
various scenes from different animes


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2008)

crap it takes alot to get me to almost cry and only a few things have accomlished this.

A.I.: what a sad ending.
Lion King: Mufasa 
Armegdon: I don't want close my eyes, don't want to fall asleep

I almost cried during Zabuza and Haku's deaths and during Neji's "death".


----------



## -18 (Jan 23, 2008)

FMA for anime and I am Sam for movies(even though it's a happy ending)...


----------



## mister_napolean (Jan 24, 2008)

tenchi in love was a good one
theres a couple of movies like a walk to remember,


----------



## Auraka (Jan 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> For anime, I have to tip my hat to Full Metal Alchemist.  So many horribly sad moments, topped off with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah , Full Metal Alchemist.

and for movies: Armageddon & A walk to remember. ( I'm sure I've seen sadder movies, but I can't remember them at the moment )


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Man Who Cried* has me crying like a baby, _every time I watch it._


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

i think parts of full moon were very sad
parts of edward scissorhands


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 25, 2008)

As sad as it may sound, a certain episode with Chouji in Naruto made me bawl. And theres a good history why that is.... 


And for movie, Pans Labryinth  It was just the ending. It was happy yet sad at the same time and just made me cry horribly!!!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 25, 2008)

Life is Beautiful.

D:


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 29, 2008)

In Naruto the Chouji's death scene made me cry and it made my nephew ball. LOL Click had me ballin when Adam Sandler was dieing and his son was crying for him. Man...emotional times, emotional times


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Feb 1, 2008)

i cant think of the saddest movie but elfen lied was the saddest anime i've seen


----------



## Boromir (Feb 2, 2008)

Spirited Away was also totally sad.


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2008)

There's an Italian film by the name of _Life is Beautiful_, about a family that's sent to concentration camps (the wife to one, the husband and son to the other).  To shield his son from the horror of their reality, the father basically sneaks his son in with him, and then tells him they've been sent to a camp to play a game, and at the end, if you win, you win a tank.  I cried through pretty much the whole movie.  It's so sweet and touching, even though the ending is pretty predictable.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 3, 2008)

*Schindler's List*, *Requiem for a Dream*, *Pan's Labyrinth*, and *The Salton Sea*.

Those were all some of the saddest movies, there's more but I can't seem to remember.

*Amores Perros*, that's another one. 

*Bambi *and *The Little Princess* made me cry like a bitch when I was younger.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2008)

there was a korean film i watched a few years back, i think it was calle "life", that was an amazing film but i think a film that always makes me feel sad is Forrest Gump.


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Fish.  That's the only movie I've ever cried in.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Feb 21, 2008)

Itonami said:


> Rurouni Kenshin OVA's made me want to drown in blood.





Kikumo Tsukino said:


> _-Rurouni Kenshin: Seisōhen OVA:_


This.
[YOUTUBE]AP6_6ATLHR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felt (Feb 21, 2008)

Oldboy is pretty sad


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 21, 2008)

Well a particular epsiode of samurai champloo made me get teary a little,when this blind women who just lost her son ask mugen to kill her,mugen does and its the only time in the series that i think he shows remorse for killing anyone.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 21, 2008)

The end of TTGL made me sad...Simon and Yoko had unhappy endings


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 22, 2008)

Set it off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Saddest moment ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOGug3SXWDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2010)

*Movies*
-Pan's Labyrinth
-Bridge to Terabithia
-Imitation of Life (I think that was the first movie that made me want to cry, even though I wanted to throw that girl off a roof-top).

*Anime*
-Cowboy Bebop
-Wolf's Rain
-Elfen Lied
-Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 6, 2010)

In anime, the ending of _Gungrave_, _Grave of the Fireflies_and some episodes of _Mushishi_ made me cry. In film, _Million Dollar Baby_ is probably the movie to make me cry the most.


----------



## Dante (Feb 20, 2010)

Life is beautiful and The pursuit of happyness are the saddest movies i have seen.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 20, 2010)

Anime: X

Was just plain sad.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2010)

Amores Perros, Sin Nombre, Code Geass, FMA


----------



## Extasee (Feb 20, 2010)

Boys Next door. Didn't expect it to be so sad. Didn't expect for it to be so mild. I DID, however, expect it to be shonen ai.  Sad as hell though. 

Edit: Hang on, wait. That's a manga! Shit, I guess I choose this one:
10 Years - Wasteland
 I can't remember the name or wear I saw it, but I did and it was depressing. I have a video at least...


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

In terms of sad moments, no anime beats Clannad (Clannad ~After Story~ is even more damn depressing)


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

For saddest movie, _The Notebook _probably, god that was so sad.  I can't really remember the last time I broke down crying so hard during half of a film.  Beautiful and amazing too, but god so sad.  On that note, _A Walk to Remember_ is another movie that I found extremely sad but loved too.  Also cry every time I watch both of those movies ;__;

Crash was sad too, probably one of my overall favorites.  So I'd say one of those three.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 21, 2010)

Antwone Fisher GG.


----------



## Sine (Feb 21, 2010)

Lilja 4-ever


----------



## Ankoma (Feb 21, 2010)

For Anime: Defiantly Elfen Lied. I was fine with all the blood and the nudity, but once they started going into the characters back-stories...I just couldn't bring myself to watch anymore..it was sooooo messed up. 

Then comes Chrono Crusade and the Rurouni Kenshin OVAs. I was bawling at their endings. 

Movie-wise: Well Braveheart and Gladiator comes to mind for me. They went out like men T_T


----------



## Javs (Feb 21, 2010)

Saddest movie I can remember right now would be Artificial Intelligence. Watched it long ago, but still a movie that stands out for me.

Saddest anime would be Code Geass. Amazing series in general, and the ending, along with a few more parts in the anime honestly touched me and had me crying .


----------



## Damaris (Feb 21, 2010)

5 Centimeters per Second. No matter how many times I watch it, the end (I think it's the song. No, it is _definitely_ the song) makes me cry like fucking baby. The very first time I saw it, I couldn't stop crying for almost an hour. Which was inconvenient, 'cause I watched it on my laptop in the car.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 21, 2010)

Crash? That wasn't even sad nor good.


----------



## John (Feb 21, 2010)

Grave of the Fireflies. I'm not ashamed to say I cried like a little schoolgirl after watching that. Well not really but you get the point.


----------



## AkatsukiDeiHidan (Feb 21, 2010)

rumbling hearts.............


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 22, 2010)

Forrest Gump always gets to me. Also, The Pianist is very sad although you gotta expect that with any movie about the holocaust.


----------



## Nakiami (Feb 25, 2010)

* Hachiko: A Dog's Story*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 25, 2010)

ya these r probably the sadest anime (Elfen Lied) and movie (Iron Giant) i've seen. N possibly looney toons how daffy could never beat Bugs


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

anime: elfen lied (lucys back story ep was depressing as hell)
movie: grave of the fireflys 
sorry for stealing the pic but that how grave makes me feel


----------



## Nakiami (Feb 25, 2010)

I feel the same about Grave of the Fireflies, it was tuff night for me to sleep after this movie...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 25, 2010)

I cried a lot watching Lovely Complex


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn thread rezzing. 

I guess in recent memory it'd be Away from Her.


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

Movie  - English Patient. That's fakking heavy tearjerker


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Never saw that, is it really that sad?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 25, 2010)

The Rurouni Kenshin OVA had a pretty sad ending and was so beautifully done. It did not make me cry, but it was definitely sad.

Grave of the Fireflies is one of the saddest, if not the most saddest thing I have watched. I had to hold back tears when watching that. At the end of it, I did not know what to do. I was just sitting on my computer, and did not feel like eating, sleeping or doing anything in general just coz I was feeling so damn shitty. I think one of the main reasons it had such an impact on me is I have a sister that reminds me of the little girl.

I never heard of Elfen Lied before, but after this thread, i will give it a try. Does anyone know where I can get a good quality sub for it. I dont want any dubs


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

Anime: Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal was awesome
          5 Centimeters per Second
Movie: The Last King of Scotland and Hotel Rwanda - Just sadness 



Damaris said:


> 5 Centimeters per Second. No matter how many times I watch it, the end (I think it's the song. No, it is _definitely_ the song) makes me cry like fucking baby. The very first time I saw it, I couldn't stop crying for almost an hour. Which was inconvenient, 'cause I watched it on my laptop in the car.



Yea... that was sad lol. I felt exactly like that except I was just sad. No tears are ever involved lol


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

So many movies and anime series have made me cry, I don't even know where to begin.. 

Uhm, well... I'll name one movie and one anime right off the top of my head. 

I guess.. The Exorcism of Emily Rose.  

And Code Geass.


----------

